# Challenger MT 200 Series Compact Tractor Specifications



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Yet another very nice line of compact tractors from Agco.

click here


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is the Challenger MT 200 Series web page and the rest of their info. and pictures. 

click here


----------

